# I got to new goats yesterday



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

how long do I need to keep them seperate from my current goat


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

Quarantine of any new animal should be at least 45 days. Of course, that's not always possible but, the closer to that you can achieve the better.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

okay thats along time poor charlie wants to se his new friends


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

What you need to do is weigh the possible cost(s) of mixing them now verses later. Costs such as treatment of any possible disease(s) and/or having to loose the animals you already had as well as your new ones. It's your decision to make, all we can do is advise you as to what is recommended.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

i will use the 45 day its just to bad for the goats that want to meet each other oh well they don't have to pay for meds  also can goats use horse minaral blocks all thre of my goats like them they are in horse pens that have blocks and the lick them


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

Are the pics you posted on your other thread at your place? If so, they have already come into contact with your animals by sharing a fence line with the horse.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

yes that is my place they are 3 horse pens don from the other goats and I thought that would be good spacing


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

Quarantine is when you keep them separated from the rest of your animals.


----------



## ludemank (Jun 23, 2009)

I made the mistake when I was very new at taking in new animals and allowed  6 new goats to come into my herd of three with out quarentine time and I lost my baby goat to an URI and almost lost her mom. Be very careful who you buy from and where you get them and always keep them apart!


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

the lady had no other goats and had those guys for a week she got them for her mare but the mare hated them. so they are not in complate quarantine but goat quarantine


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 23, 2009)

She only had them for a week, not long enough quarantine? It's your animals and your decision to make.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for tha advice I just wish I had a seprate pen at least they are 250 feet apart from the other goat


----------

